# Cycleplane Or Motorbike?



## Greg M. (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello.
I've heard mixed things on this issue but my research shows that starting in 1936 the Cycleplanes had a standard six hole rack, not the Aerocycle round rack found on earlier Cycleplanes. Look at the page scans of my 1936 catalog showing the Cycleplane De Luxe, model BA407 with the standard 6 hole rack. It also mentions that the only difference between the Cycleplane and the Motorbike is the fore wheel brake and the larger Stimsonite rear reflector, both of which my bike has always had. 
I know the pictures shown in the catalogs are a bit off at times, but it seems like they would have mentioned the different rear rack also in this ad. 
Just trying to nail this down as I believe my bike is a Cycleplane De Luxe and not a Motorbike De Luxe.
Your thoughts and comments are welcome and invited.
Thank you.

Greg M.


----------



## jkent (Mar 30, 2016)

It's a kick azz bike either way!
Someday I will have one.
JKent


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 30, 2016)

None of those scans are 1936 and neither is your bike. Without a serial number I would guess your bike is either a '37 or early '38. The forebrake and gilled motorbike tank weren't introduced until 1937.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 31, 2016)

36 would have a straight downtube as well.  That bike is a 37 because hockey guard.  38 would have the feather.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is a 36


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
I'm aware my bike is a 1937. That wasn't the question. ( I was just using a page out of what I thought was a 1936 catalog, but it looks to be '37! ) 
I am just trying to confirm that my 1937 is a Cycleplane and not just a Motorbike. ( based on the information in the above catalog )
Thanks again.

Greg M.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 31, 2016)

motorbike after 36. cycle plane,1935,36 only. straight down tube is a cycle plane. you could have the large auto cycle reflector added to your bike,rather than the smaller 1 3/4" reflector. 6 hole racks were introduced for the '37 motorbikes,aerocycle racks went to the bc,and c model schwinns exclusively.


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 1, 2016)

Keith, thanks for your input.
The catalog picture above appears to be a '37 based on the chainguard and the finned tank as others point out and that ad mentions that model is a Cycleplane with the forebrake and the large Stimsonite rear reflector. ( and the Cycleplane in that picture has a curved downtube ) 
Not trying to cause a "big to do" , just trying to confirm that my '37 is a Cycleplane.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 1, 2016)

Greg, look on the back of the catalog should be an ad for the new angled fork lock. that would be a 37' catalog


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Brian.
Here is the back cover of the catalog I'm referencing. I showed you this catalog shortly after getting it.
It shows the lock straight back which I know is 1936 which is what led me to think the catalog was a 1936.
It's a good day cause I'm learning some new stuff.
Thanks everybody! Hope you all have a good day too.

Greg M.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2016)

Have had at least one of every year,35-39,several 35,36's,haven't ever heard them called cycleplanes,after '36. Always motorbikes,with the addition of the button bars,and the fins for the horn in the louvered tank. Love the 35's,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 2, 2016)

Yep Thats a 36' catalog. Artist renditions don't always match the actual model. Those two page scans are the exact same pictures in the 37' catalog.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 2, 2016)

The term Cycleplane was used past 36. Schwinn used the term Cycleplane through at least 1938. Here is a an example from the 38 catalog. Note that the double duty fork was an option. The Cycleplane deluxe was also in the 37 catalog.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 3, 2016)

auto cycle only had the debut 6 hole in 1936 and curved downtube
37 is pretty much my favorite year motorbike (the year of the bike in your photo)
dream machine there bruddah


funny thing about Cycleplane term.  Schwinn used it even after the war even to describe
straight bar bikes, hornets basically.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 3, 2016)

Forgot about the Cycleplane term being used post war by Schwinn. Somewhere I've got a 49 Cycleplane ad of a bike that later became called the Hornet.

My only real point was that Greg is correct in referring to his bike as a Cycleplane. Schwinn did. 

Really like this 37 but also have a soft spot for the 36 Frankster owns now. Regret letting that one go.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> The term Cycleplane was used past 36. Schwinn used the term Cycleplane through at least 1938. Here is a an example from the 38 catalog. Note that the double duty fork was an option. The Cycleplane deluxe was also in the 37 catalog.View attachment 301156



The cycleplane is actually the more deluxe version of the motorbike up to  1938....You haven't heard them called that because everyone just assumed they are all motorbikes because of the tank decal (which the cycleplane had as well) and that a cycleplane only had the straight down tube. They just lumped them all together because not much is different ..a generic term of sorts (again, tank decal)... look at the pics in the catalogs. The motorbike doesn't have a drum or the deluxe reflector....so in essence every so called "motorbike" that came og with a drum and deluxe reflector is actually in fact a cycleplane ..These items came standard on the cycleplane ... look at the numbers as well... 
BA707...top of the line super deluxe 
BA607...Autocycle 
BA507.....Plain Jane canti autocycle 
BA407....cycleplane
BA307....Hollywood 
SA207... jewel tank
BA107... motorbike 
And the numbers keep going down to lower models on the schwinn tree. I've discussed this before with a few of you....a lot of people think that all 38s are motorbikes and that the cycleplane was some pile of leftover parts bike that only came with a straight down tube.. not true at all... like I said above..If It came with a drum and a deluxe reflector that makes it's a cycleplane.....the more deluxe version of the motorbike ie why it's higher up the number tree... you order a motorbike with a drum and deluxe reflector then what you ended up getting was a cycleplane.. the cost of those items jacked the price up to the cycleplane level...you had to ADD these at $$$ to the motorbike to get it to the cycleplane level .... I'd rather have the 38 cycleplane over the motorbike any day



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (May 6, 2016)

Greg M. said:


> Hello.
> I've heard mixed things on this issue but my research shows that starting in 1936 the Cycleplanes had a standard six hole rack, not the Aerocycle round rack found on earlier Cycleplanes. Look at the page scans of my 1936 catalog showing the Cycleplane De Luxe, model BA407 with the standard 6 hole rack. It also mentions that the only difference between the Cycleplane and the Motorbike is the fore wheel brake and the larger Stimsonite rear reflector, both of which my bike has always had.
> I know the pictures shown in the catalogs are a bit off at times, but it seems like they would have mentioned the different rear rack also in this ad.
> Just trying to nail this down as I believe my bike is a Cycleplane De Luxe and not a Motorbike De Luxe.
> ...



Holy


Greg M. said:


> Hello.
> I've heard mixed things on this issue but my research shows that starting in 1936 the Cycleplanes had a standard six hole rack, not the Aerocycle round rack found on earlier Cycleplanes. Look at the page scans of my 1936 catalog showing the Cycleplane De Luxe, model BA407 with the standard 6 hole rack. It also mentions that the only difference between the Cycleplane and the Motorbike is the fore wheel brake and the larger Stimsonite rear reflector, both of which my bike has always had.
> I know the pictures shown in the catalogs are a bit off at times, but it seems like they would have mentioned the different rear rack also in this ad.
> Just trying to nail this down as I believe my bike is a Cycleplane De Luxe and not a Motorbike De Luxe.
> ...



Oh for crying out loud...I gotta get one of those. That bike is like my animal spirit guide or something. Dang...*stares at photo*


----------

